# I'm Getting Bees!



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK they aren't actually mine. 

I responded to an ad on craigslist a couple weeks ago. A fellow was looking for a place to expand his bee operation. He came here to look around and decided that it would be a great location. :2thumb: Ultimately he is looking to add 200 hives in various places around the county.  Now this is just a weeeeee bit more than I was ready to deal with, even though it would not be me that had to take care of them. So we're going to start with 5. He is bringing them over the first or second week of April. He said he would be sure to provide me with a good supply of honey, which I thanked him for, but told him the main reason I was interested in homing them here was to learn how it's done. This caught him off guard but he would be more than happy to teach me since there aren't many people that are interested in beekeeping. 

I'll get some pics up once they're here.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That is fantastic! :2thumb:

That's so neat to see something like that work out for both of you. I bet he'll enjoy the teaching as much as you'll enjoy the learning.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. That should help your garden, too-having all those bees so close would ensure excellent pollination.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Me too, Uncle Joe... !

I kept bees for 30 years, got into it in 4-H. I love the sweet little critters.

Had up to 14 hives until varroa mites about destroyed the whole industry here in Maine end of the 80's...

Now I'm getting into it again... I just bought a full xxl bee suit with vail and helmet used for $35, and I'm digging out my smoker and a bunch of old hives I had stored back then. I'll help get the thousands of pollination hives out on the blueberry fields in April, and let the "bee services" from down south pay me with a couple of hives.

I also left my phone number with the cops and fire departments in case someone calls about removing a wild swarm - that's how I got most of my _free_-bees in the past ... you just get them in a big old pillow case and take them home and gently shake them into an empty hive, they will love thier new home.

_A swarm of bees in May is worth a load of hay.
A swarm of bees in June is worth a silver spoon.
A swarm of bees in July ain't even worth a fly!_
...lot of truth in that old saying !

Einstein said if the bees vanished, mankind would follow within a few years... our food depends on them!

Some say its all the cellphone towers that's killing them off nowadays, I hope not. There have been 4 towers built around here in the last 5 years. Greenpeace found some researchers that found that bees are dying off from the corn pollen they gather from genetically modified corn. Bees feed pollen and honey to thier young. Genetically modified corn was bred to have a natural insecticide to kill earworm larvae that enter through the silk where the corn pollen concentrates. Go figger... Monsanto and Verizon will end mankind 

- Basey


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Man I wish ... the lady next door has a home daycare and we are just too close in for it to be safe. Danggit ...

I am so jealous but GOOD FOR YOU ... :beercheer:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Way awesome. I should be bgetting my butt in gear and getting mine started


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a guy at my church that has like 60 or more hives and another friend that is going to build me a top bar beehive! Hopefully I can get some bees soon!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about bees but I'm hoping there will be some wax in there to be harvested as well. I'd like to make some candles.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I realize that just because you're getting a couple hives does not mean you'll have bees six inches deep on your whole farm but if you or your family have friends that come over a lot I'd maybe check to see if anyone is allergic to bees.

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of the hives.  Sounds like an interesting operation.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, DW is. 
We've been talking about this for a couple years. She's always been a bit concerned about having that many bees around but shes got her kit. She broke down a bit last August when we talked to a couple beekeepers at the AG Fair Days in State College. They kept stressing to her that honey bees are not aggressive. I'm going to place them about 80 yards from the house near the corn and wheat. She doesn't go out there for anything. Nobody does actually; except me when it's time to plant and harvest. I feel like an eight year old on Christmas Eve!!!

I should probably start looking for suit.

*Basey*, Ideas on where to look? $35 sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Joe ... Jason is right all the way around!

First congrant on getting the bees :2thumb: The difference in your garden (fruit trees) will be unreal.

Second having someone to help you on the way to your own ... Bee hives ... is second to none.

third to help ... is a book mark in your mind. I wish you the best. (And I hope you have no bears in your area ... :gaah 

LOL ...


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I should probably start looking for suit.
> 
> *Basey*, Ideas on where to look? $35 sounds like a pretty good deal.


I found mine on Craig's list... they are almost $100 new... -that's why I grabbed it_ real _quick.

For many years I just wore a tan denim jacket and tan denim jeans (bees don't like dark clothes, and thick denim won't let stings through). I had the usual "Jungle Jim" bee helmet with a veil that comes down to the chest, and leather gloves with canvas up to the elbows. Tuck the jacket in the jeans real good, and wear boots -and duct-tape the bottoms of your jeans to them so the bees dont crawl in... -same with your cuffs if you use regular gloves. That way you are pretty bee-proof.

When I was younger, I would'nt use anything but the "helmet and veil", but the occasional stings started to bother me bad as I got older. If you handle 'em right they won't sting. After a while, you can "read" their mood and handle accordingly. Nowadays, if they have crossed with African Killer Bees, they get very agressive in a hurry. Some hives are unpredictable, so I take the "safe" route... especially when catching stray swarms.

Other than that, I just used a bee smoker and a "hive tool" - looks like a combination paint scraper on one end and putty knife on the other.

If you are going to harvest honey, you will need a decapping knife and a honey extractor...

Lots of good books and articles on the web about the subject, now.

"Sweet" dreams  

@ Andi... BEARS yes... after losing 8 hives in the first 2 years and many other setbacks here in wilderness Maine, in 1977 I built a *stout* electric barbwire fence "Bee-Yard" with railroad ties as cornerposts... nothing else would keep bears out. I shot one bear- (with the game warden's blessing - the state has to pay $25/hive restitution) -at the very beginning**, but felt _really_ bad about that, so I sent for the University of Manitoba's pamphlet about the bear-proof fence back then. _**BTW... that bear was menacing some children in the neighborhood anyway, if I had a live-trap then, I would rather have caught it and trucked it elsewhere less populated._


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Basey. The various tools, I'll work on later after I get the beekeeping 101 course. But the suit is something I'll want to obtain right away.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations Uncle Joe, what a blessing. DH bought 100 more frames and wax foundations Saturday. Now he can finish the last of the new hives he has built. He plans on having 20 hives eventualy, not all at our house. They will be spred out through the community. DH is the guy they call in this county when the bees start to swarm. I guess you can call him a bee charmer.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, it looks like there will be no bees this year. The boxes showed up about 3 weeks ago and I started to get excited. I got a call last week telling me that the 2 of his 3 orders of bees had been cancelled due to lack of availability. He stopped by today and told me the last supplier he ordered from had cancelled the order because he just can't get any. Apparently he is rather particular about where his bees come from. He said he would call if anything changed but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a bummer about the bees! Maybe he will get some and put them out on your property.

I am not too worried about the world coming to an end without bees-there are mason bees, hover flys and many, many, many other pollinators out there.
In fact in America there were no bees like there were in the Old Country. They were shipped here along with the colonists.
Many plants that we eat are self pollinating and some are even wind pollinated.

But if they do disappear I will sure miss my honey! And beeswax as it can be made in to many good home remedy's and beauty products.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe, sorry to hear about the bees. Dang.

I don't know anything about bees, but I am always curious about all things. And bees are near the top of my list.

Maybe your guy will be able to come through for you after all. :crossfinger:

If he does finally come through for you, maybe we forumfolk could talk you into giving us an on-forum-line crash course in bee keeping?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That really sucks, Joe. Sometimes things have a way of working out in the end, though...


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Well, it looks like there will be no bees this year. The boxes showed up about 3 weeks ago and I started to get excited. I got a call last week telling me that the 2 of his 3 orders of bees had been cancelled due to lack of availability. He stopped by today and told me the last supplier he ordered from had cancelled the order because he just can't get any. Apparently he is rather particular about where his bees come from. He said he would call if anything changed but it doesn't look good.


Too bad, Uncle Joe...

I've been keeping bees since I was 11 years old (started in 4-h club)

*A bear tore up 2 of my hives last night.* B*st*rd!! The bees were p*ssed beyond belief! - I had to wear my full bee-suit and smoke them to kingdom come to try to calm them down while putting what's left back together, but they stung me 5 times anyway, my neck, leg, ankle and both hands - sore and swollen tonight - *sigh!

So, I spent all day putting them back together, and building an electric barbwire fenced bee-yard. I should have done this before I set the hives!

The game warden I called this morning said there are more bears in our area than ever before. Great! - guess I will start wearing my Taurus Judge around the homestead... he'll be back I'm sure. I'm futher back in the woods than most here.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> I've been keeping bees since I was 11 years old (started in 4-h club)


Got any you're looking to sell?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> Too bad, Uncle Joe...
> 
> I've been keeping bees since I was 11 years old (started in 4-h club)
> 
> ...


Ya know I have been thinking on this for awhile now... I know that the wild hives near me are way up in the top of an old tree that has a hollow in it.. I mean it is higher than my second story, so bees don't mind nesting up high... Is it feasible to make a hive that could be put on a rope and pulley platform that could be pulled up high enuf to keep the bear out? Like when we camp up north and put all of our food high up on a rope over a tree branch. You hoist it up about 10 feet so mr. bear can't reach it and then use the pulley to bring it down to harvest and check on them. Just a lightbulb idea, but what do you think? Might not be good if you have too many hives but for one or two, all ya need is some good tall sturdy trees and some good rope.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald, what a cool idea! A person could even build a platform, such as between two trees (well, that might only work in places like here, where arrow-straight pine trees shoot up just feet from each other), and put the hive/hives up there. Then have a ladder that can be taken away and put back when needed. Then put some barbed wire around the trunk a few feet above the ground, for a few feet so the bears can't climb over it. Or sheet metal or something.

We've been reading about bees for a few years and haven't quite made the step to getting them. Instead I think I'll order some tree taps and make syrup. Collecting it and boiling it down is a big project, but might be better than figuring out bees!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

convert an old kids' treehouse to an apiary... I am SO going to do that!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Why I was thinking the dangling below a limb thing is cuz bears do climb so you want it to dangle below a big limb-to high for the bears to reach and low enuf that they can not reach from the limb.. does that make sense? 
I don't have tons of bear around here but I do have nasty ol' raccoons in my shed! just saw them yesterday at dusk climbing into a hole that is just under the roof at the top of the wall(we are gonna fix that this weekend) but she has babies in there... I am torn between letting them get bigger and then fix the hole or just fix the hole and gas them all out of the shed!:ignore: I love babies but I hate raccoons... how mixed up is that!


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

For them *****....they HATE loud music, especially heavy metal....so put a boom box out there for a couple nights, the mother will move them babies out right quick, then patch your hole.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to give it a try, but the missus is highly allergic to bee stings. I hope everyone is successful in this; we need all the bees we can get. :goodluck:


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

We have a few colonies on our land...keeping bees isn't for sissies. Like everything else you can go natural or conventional. I choose natural methods to "let the bees be bees"...I was mentored by Charles Martin Simon shortly before his untimely passing...Have fun with the bees, fascinating little insects for sure, I find them relaxing to watch...and of course...delicious honey YUM


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> OK they aren't actually mine.
> 
> I responded to an ad on craigslist a couple weeks ago. A fellow was looking for a place to expand his bee operation. He came here to look around and decided that it would be a great location. :2thumb: Ultimately he is looking to add 200 hives in various places around the county.  Now this is just a weeeeee bit more than I was ready to deal with, even though it would not be me that had to take care of them. So we're going to start with 5. He is bringing them over the first or second week of April. He said he would be sure to provide me with a good supply of honey, which I thanked him for, but told him the main reason I was interested in homing them here was to learn how it's done. This caught him off guard but he would be more than happy to teach me since there aren't many people that are interested in beekeeping.
> 
> I'll get some pics up once they're here.


Congrats Joe. The wife and I have apiary's rotten away back home unfortunately but were glad to here your keeping bee's. Great wax for candles too.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> Me too, Uncle Joe... !
> 
> I kept bees for 30 years, got into it in 4-H. I love the sweet little critters.
> 
> ...


It isn't cell towers, there a fellow just out of town whose got 16 hives now, up from 12 2 years ago. He said he started out with 2 hives 20 years and have been adding more when he can. There are 2 cell towers within 2 miles of his hives. The bees are doing great and make some great tasting honey, but then I suppose all bees do.

I've also read where it's believed the genetically modified corn is killing bees off too. I don't know about that, but know it isn't the cell towers based on the healthy hives with the 2 cell towers so close.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Why I was thinking the dangling below a limb thing is cuz bears do climb so you want it to dangle below a big limb-to high for the bears to reach and low enuf that they can not reach from the limb.. does that make sense?
> I don't have tons of bear around here but I do have nasty ol' raccoons in my shed! just saw them yesterday at dusk climbing into a hole that is just under the roof at the top of the wall(we are gonna fix that this weekend) but she has babies in there... I am torn between letting them get bigger and then fix the hole or just fix the hole and gas them all out of the shed!:ignore: I love babies but I hate raccoons... how mixed up is that!


***** make a fine meal, but unlike what some may try to tell you....they don't taste at all like chicken, they taste like ****, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

we have 13 hives now and started with only 2.we keep a sharp eye out during swarm season and usually get 3 to 4 splits every year sometimes more.i spend the winter building hives,bottom boards, inner covers,tops feeders Ect..and have them ready for the spring swarms.its fun and the honey is tops.


----------

